# July 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of last month's drawing for the feedbag/Muzzles was salm0trutta. Congratulations!

This month by popular request... Northwest packgoats is donating a lead rope and your choice of collar or halter. Winners choice of colors.

[attachment=0:10ccbmd3]Leadrope, collar and halter.jpg[/attachment:10ccbmd3]

To be entered in the drawing simply reply to this message by July 31st.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I could use a new halter!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Those look great. They sure would look pretty on my goats. Sign me up.

Ali


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Can definitely use those... count me in


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

That would be a great start to my goat gear.
Throw me in the pot please...
Denny


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Halter :!:


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

To nice not to be in on. Please add my name to the list.

Sam B


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, Rex. Please enter us!

ColoGoatGuys


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice. Count us in. Thanks!


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

I could sure use that halter. Count me in!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Count us in, thanks!


----------



## Young Daddy Goat (Dec 21, 2008)

Oooh! Tomato needs a new halter! And what a pretty lead rope! Thanks, Rex, for offering this chance! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

looks awsome!


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

very handy ... please count us in!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

******* lead rope and harness what a combo. sign me up


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count us in, sounds great


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ooooh! sign me up!!!


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I love the blue collar, my boys are all color coordiated. Have you ever had to many lead ropes? Thanks Rex


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## 4-Hgoats (Feb 6, 2010)

Yesss! Thanks sooo much for this giveaway!! I was one of many that requested these items. Thank you


----------



## gjmason (Jul 12, 2010)

I Love free goodies as much as I love goats.


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

count us in 
thanks


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

I would love to win a handy halter! 

Thanks!


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

Love to have one of those ~ I really need one!


----------



## BlueAndAmy (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to be entered into the drawing, please!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I almost forgot. 

Please add me to the drawing.
Thanks R.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I just bought three new halters so now the fourth goat needs a new one so he doesn't feel left out.
Count me in.
Denise


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

count me in, thanks Rex


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice! It's the 31st...am I in time? I could use a halter.

Rose-Marie


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

AACmama said:


> Very nice! It's the 31st...am I in time? I could use a halter.
> 
> Rose-Marie


Yep, you had till midnight to get entered so you are good to go.


----------



## Coyotl Viejo (May 22, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the July giveaway is Tiger 408. Congratulations!


----------

